# Generac IX2000 review - it's junk - with video



## maverick06 (Oct 21, 2011)

All I have recently received a Generac IX 2000 inverter generator. It was received as a replacement for my honeywell 2000i which was very hard starting (20-40 pulls). Thanks to all who helped figure out the proper way to break it in. Maybe you can help me figure out why it sucks. 

First impressions:
The Generac was much lighter than the honeywell (about 10lbs lighter) It also looks a little better in my opinion. The build quality is also nicer, the plastic is definitely a bit thicker.

I have done some initial break in runs at no load or very light load. My thoughts on these were, its spectacular! It starts right away and is definitely quieter than the honeywell. I have a dB meter.

Sound level:
These readings were taken in my back yard, both generators at the same location and orientation. Ambient noise level is about 50 dB. Readings were taken 1m away from the generator at level with it while they were unloaded. These comparisons are IRRELEVANT to other measurements as the surroundings and measurement distances are likely different. (values measured in dB A)

Honeywell HW2000i
non-efficiency
front - 77
left - 81
back - 83
right - 81

efficiency mode
front - 76
left - 78
back - 80
right - 78

Generac IX 2000
non-efficiency
front - 75
left - 80
back - 82
right - 81

efficiency mode
front - 73
left - 77
back - 79
right - 77

So the generac is much quieter! its very noticeably quieter!

BUT THERE IS TERRIBLE PERFORMANCE

Load testing:
So I now went to load testing. I used 2 different electric heaters, so there were no startup surge loads. One was a ceramic heater that pulled 750 watts and a oil filled electric radiator that had 3 settings, I used the settings for 790 watts and 1490 watts (approx).

The honeywell HW2000i was able to handle all of these loads. Even quick loading it from nothing to 1490watts it had no trouble. It was able to do this at both high and efficient settings. I was able to load it up to 1920 watts with no problem at all!

The Generac IX2000 was another story entirely. On high (not efficient) it should be able to work best. It handled 750 watts, the engine bogged down but was able to recover. Turning it on to 1490 the generator would surge all over the place. The generator would power it for a few second then the overload light would click on and it would lose power, then power would come back. It flickered on and off. It was terrible, voltage dropped down to about 90 volts at times, the HZ was solid at 60 the whole time. power didnt just go on and off, but would fade in and out. This is only 75% of the load and a resistance load at that! Even nursing the load on, slowly going from 750 to 1490 would not help at all. I let it sit for about 5 min as it surged back and forth never being able to power the heater for more than 20 or 30 seconds at a time.

Troubleshooting:
All internals of the generator that I can see are good. I removed the air filter to see if that restricted the engine, no effect. The gas is fresh 89 octane and is stabilized (I bought it last weekend). Tomorrow I will go and buy 93 octane to see if that helps, even though i didnt notice any knocking. I will also spray carb cleaner in the carb to see if that cleans out anything.

Generac Support:
My honeywell takes a very long time to start, at least 20-30 pulls, sometimes way longer. It is very hard to start. I called honeywell to get that looked at under warranty (honeywell has been bought by generac). I have the details of that generator posted in another thread. In short, it was very hard to start, generac said that was a problem and sent me this one as a replacement for the faulty honeywell.

I called generac to resolve this issue and the lady tried to troubleshoot it over the phone, "is the spark plug gap correct?" "I have had it running for 3 hours, I have no idea what spark plug you put in it" She was clueless and no help and said to take it into the service center. the service center is an hour and a half (or so) away, so to drop it off and pick it up, I am in the car 6 hours. Based on previous experience, the $100 service fee will not be reimbursed by generac. Also, looking at reviews of the generator on Lowes's website, it seems like this is pretty common. I don't know if I will bother taking it to a service center... its a lot of money and effort with questionable payoff.

Conclusions:
Bother generators are junk and I would not recommend either.

The honeywell is miserably hard and very unreliable to start. However, once running, it runs great! Just dont be in a hurry to get it going, like I was when my basement was flooding and power was out...

The Generac starts super! its also pretty quiet. But it cant produce enough power to run even 75% load. If you consider it to be a 800w generator, its great, except its huge, heavy, and overpriced.

Honestly I dont know what i will be doing at this point. I hope the carb cleaner cleans out some residue from construction, but thats unlikely. the honeywell will likely be sold as it is still an honest 2000w generator, just very hard to start. I cant sell the generac in good conscience though. I also will not spend the money on a honda, thats just overpriced....

Videos:
Here is the first part showing what is happening to the load inside.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChF2vEzppxs

Here is the second part showing the generator outside, still trying to run the same load. (for what its worth, I sound a bit funny in the video as the camera is trying to record me while filter out the engine noise I guess).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=J1KbqCf-9ro

I will keep you updated.

Rick


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 21, 2011)

I have this stupid chipper/shredder that's hard to pull and start.  I discovered starting fluid (ether) and it starts on the first weak pull.


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2011)

Considering how thorough you are, why am I not surprised that you have a dB meter  :lol: Love it!

First thought that came to my mind comes from a generac I saw for sale a few weeks ago.  i bought a 5500 watt generator a few months back.  It is rated for 5500 continuous watts and that's what the big numbers printed on the side were as well.  It's 7000 surge or something like that.

Then, I walked into a store and saw a beautiful generac w/ oil pressure shutoff, hour meter w/ 5250 watts in big letters on it for 150 bux less than I paid!  At first I was pissed.  Then I looked at the fine print on the thing and realized the 5250 was the surge wattage.

Any chance this thing is only 2000 surge and not continuous?  Even if that is the case, I'd expect it to handle 1500 - 1600 continuous.  

Sucks that you are so far away from the dealer.

Only other thought, check to make sure the fuel valve is completely open and that there isn't a fuel line kinked causing it to run short on fuel when you are pushing it.  A dirty fuel filter or something in the tank could restricting the pick-up could give it just enough fuel to run on a low load but not enough to keep up on the high end.

pen


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Pen is on to something. What is the continuous rating for the new genset? The surge rating is only for surges and depends on the flywheel for stored energy very short term.


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I think Pen is on to something. What is the continuous rating for the new genset? The surge rating is only for surges and depends on the flywheel for stored energy very short term.



I looked at the video and it's hard to tell but in the outdoor one it looks like the side of the machine says 2200 surge, 2000 continuous.  Dang.

It'd be nice to see another one run to compare to before making the service call.  Anyone on here have one?

You could always sue the bastards for false claims relating to their products performance.

The small engine world took a big hit for lying about the power of their engines not too long ago.  Most now have to be rated in torque, not hp because of it.

pen


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got the generator running this morning and probably spent 15 min slowly spraying carb cleaner into the engine, a few squirts here and there. lo and behold the engine can now take resistive loads up to about 1800 watts (max i have right now). However, with the eco mode on, it still surges and cant handle even 700 watts... 

So maybe we are getting somewhere, i let it sit loaded at 1490 watts for a hour or so today in non-eco mode, it seemed happy. 

Initial conclusion:
Maybe the carb was gummed up with some new manufacture grease... carb cleaner got rid of it. I also assume that the eco mode is just junk and only good if you are running very light loads. Thats fine for me, in the winter we lose power a good bit. The generators main job then is to run the blower on the insert, occasionally powering the refrigerator and chest freezer.  

Thanks Pen for assuming i have a dB meter  I have thought about getting an oscilloscope just to see what the waveform looks like, but thats $120 i REALLY dont need to spend


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2011)

Both of these units are too noisy for my tastes. I have a contractor generator that is in this range and I'm looking to replace it with either a Honda or Yamaha 2K inverter model.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 21, 2011)

again, the db levels are not easily compared. My numbers are only valid for another generator in my backyard, at my distance. The honda db ratings I dont believe have a specified distance nor environment. Regardless I am sure it is quieter. 

That being said, my neighbor has a contractor generator and we were both running our machines during the hurricane. You couldnt hear mine at the end of my driveway, you could hear his a block away (not running at the same time). Not sure the model nor the wattage of his though.  Both the generac and honeywell are way quieter than the snowblower/chainsaw/lawnmower/weedwacker/tiller/air compressor that I have.... by a lot.


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2011)

Honda takes their measurement at 3 meters from the control panel side of the unit. For the eu2000is it measures 53 (econ) or 59db. The eu3000is gets it down to 49db in econ mode. But good to know that the Generac is pretty quiet.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting, I will have to try 3m. Technically those measurements are suppose to be taken in an anechoic chamber.  But I dont have an anechoic chamber... so that means the best I can do is my backyard... but the noise will reflect off the trees and the house, so it wont be perfect... Will try to light it up a bit later today and get 3m readings.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 21, 2011)

Took readings in my backyard. All readings taken at 3m in dBA

High mode: 
Front - 67
Left - 71
Right - 72
Back - 72

eco mode
front - 65
left - 67
right - 68
back - 69

On high mode, it is taking resistance loads pretty well. still surges back and forth a few times when taking the load. Unloaded it still hunts all over the place. In eco mode I wouldnt want it to try to work with anything more than somewhere around 700 watts. If i was only running the blower on my insert or other equally light loads, i would leave it in eco, anything else, refrigerator, freezer, sump pump, etc, I would only run it in high mode. Thats fine, i didnt get the inverter generator for fuel consumption but for quality of the power it outputs. 

It does start up on the first pull, really fast and easy to start. 

Still not happy with it. It might meet my needs but i am not happy. If the generator didnt hunt all over, and could take the load quicker, and if eco worked, it would be nice. My needs are freezer/refrig/sump pump/fireplace/lights/and a few other minor thing during power outages. In reality, thats probably 20 hours a year. maybe a bit more. For that ultralight use, this will probably meet the needs I have. Tomorrow I will test the chest freezer and sump pump. we will see.


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2011)

Sump pump will be the big draw.

Sure that carb isn't still dirty? I just can't see a good reason for it to be surging if there isn't a problem with the fuel system yet.  

pen


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 22, 2011)

Might want to make sure the governor rod isn't bent or binding also.

Gary


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 22, 2011)

I really appreciate the comments Pen,  I am not sure. I havent pulled the thing apart because the new emissions stuff really makes this engine a mess.... I can see where the carb is, and where the air filter is, but there is a big black box between the two..... which i cant seem to get off... but I havent spent much time with the generator. I havent changed the fuel filter, its brand new... their is a screen that the gas has to pass through when you are filling it up, its clean, and the screen on the gas can i have is clean too. I have used the lawn mower gas i have, which is older (maybe 2 or 3 months old but stabilized) and gas that was less than 2 hours old, same results. 

I could pull the inline filter, and pull the spark plug.... probably will eventually. I would like to get to the carb, but thats pretty involved, and I have a 4 month old daughter... so "involved" and "now" arent  exactly happening   I will pull the access covers and post pictures. Maybe I will get ambitious... we will see.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 23, 2011)

Update:
I ran the generator some more and really looked around inside it. 

1) Inside the generator is very compact. I really clamped down on the nuts that hold the black air box (thing between the air filter and carb). I hope that there was an airleak around the carb, no such luck. Also of interest, these nuts hold the airbox and carb on, they  both just slide around if you go to take it off. There are a lot of other tubes connecting the carb and black box so i didnt try to remove them. I got a couple shots of carb cleaner right into the carb this way though, but couldnt see anything past the choke. 

2) I let the generator warm up for a few min and then let it sit with a 750 watt load on it for about 20 min. (on high power) Then I went and tried to power the sump pump. It was able to power it. Of note, on "high" when it gets a load the power flickers off as soon as the load is applied then comes back about a half second later. This probably isnt good for anything.... but i guess it cant be too terrible. 

3) Then i went and tried the chest freezer (on high). it was able to do this as well. The chest freezer has a very high startup amp draw, I am not sure what, but it really bogs down this and other generators but running is only about 130 watts. 

4) ECO mode is dead. if I switch to eco, with NO load, the overload light blinks on and off cutting power on and off. if you give it a load with eco engaged (up to about 750 watts) it will power it for a few seconds, then shut off for a few more and repeat, flickering on and off. Above about 750 watts it only flights on for maybe a second at a time. This would probably kill anything more than an electric heater. 

5) I ran some seafoam through it to see if that helps anything, not at all (the gas is about 48 hours old at this point). 

On "high" it does the bare minimum that I need it to do. I dont like how it flickers on high, and eco is worthless (so its more noisy and less efficient). Previous experience with "service" centers shows they are a ripoff and get me no where. 

I will file my generac incident report on monday. maybe that will get me somewhere. If not, at least I have the pleasure of knowing that the video review I left on amazon will help people   the generator does seem to be really nice.... if only it worked.... The build quality does indicate a good design, some thought was put into it. I dont know if I just have a bad generator, or if the same attention that was given to the exterior wasnt given to the electronics and the engine.... Its a shame, they got close...

Video of it not operating while at idle and in eco: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QWn0vgMIH0

Spark plug






Back panel open: 





Air filter open:





choke lever/top of carb, behind the black box:






I may end up taking apart the carb eventually, but wont have time for a while. I will also have to see how the generac incident form goes....  I did look at the oil, at about 4 hours  it was a disgusting mess... no wonder they say to change it at 5hours! At this point I am not going to put any more effort into it. I have some other stuff on my plate and will let it sit in my garage for a while until I figure out what to do with it....


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that this has been a loser, but it has been helpful. I am more convinced than ever to stick with Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Oct 23, 2011)

try an E3 spark plug for the honeywell if you still have it


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 26, 2011)

I do, I may give it a try. Right now I have filed a complaint with Generac, we will see how their customer service is. it says I will be contacted in "2 days". I hope its a good experience! Calling them was decent, the person on the other end was polite and clearly spoke english as a FIRST language  Thats nearly impossible to get these days!


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 27, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that this has been a loser, but it has been helpful. I am more convinced than ever to stick with Honda or Yamaha.



Yep, I have a Yamaha 1000 watt inverter generator. I use it for camping and some oddball things around the house. Whenever I start it up, people are amazed at how quiet it is. I've only had one time that I was disappointed- a friend tried to use one of those electric griddles on our last camping trip! Rated at 1500 watts, too much for my little generator.

I would buy another one, but would go bigger next time. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Perhaps, if you use it regularly.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2011)

For the record, that Generac is rated for a constant 2000W pull.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 9, 2011)

Update. I submitted my incident form to Generac on October 24th. The form states that you will be contacted by a customer service rep within 2 buisness days of submitting the form. On November 5th I resubmitted it as I had heard nothing.  November 7th they responded letting me know if will be reviewed "in the order that they are received". So much for 2 buisness days.... its been over 2 weeks. Still waiting for Generac.


----------



## kartracer (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had a honda eu2000 i bought new 2 years ago for 799.00 on sale.It's been run almost every weekend since new at the racetrack.It is awesome...well worth the money..That being said,I'm buying a 299.00 champion generator rated at 4000/3500 just to use at other times .I know a few peple that have these and they have also been great.Not as quiet as the honda,but very reliable.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 10, 2011)

I have that model Champion.  I haven't used it much, but when I was checking it out, I noticed that our late model washing machine starting beeping and flashing its lights, even when not turned on.  Had to unplug it.  Strange.


----------



## NNYorker (Nov 10, 2011)

Own a Honda EM5000 for home power outages. Bought in 1995. Starts 99% of the time on 1st or 2nd pull. Change oil and add gas. Purchased a travel trailer last year and looked for a portable genny this yr. Looked at Kipor-----quiet with mixed reviews. Looked at 2k Hondas and Yamahas. Love my big Honda but the Yamaha edged out the Honda with its gas gauge on the gas cap. Bought the Yammy here...   http://www.wisesales.com/generators-1/yamaha-generators.html   . 3 days to my house, great price--EF2000IS---1 or 2 pulls to start. My Cub Cadet riding mower was hard to start all yr long this summer----- crank,crank,crank. I bought some of this  http://www.seafoamsales.com/motor-treatment.html  at Dollar General. Worked like a charm as directed.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 10, 2011)

you got seafoam at the dollar store?? thats awesome! I paid something like $7 for a bottle at walmart!


----------



## NNYorker (Nov 10, 2011)

maverick06 said:
			
		

> you got seafoam at the dollar store?? thats awesome! I paid something like $7 for a bottle at walmart!


            Dollar General is different than most "Dollar" stores--- a play on words. Not much at all there for a dollar. Paid $9 a can there, $8.97 @ Wallymart near me. I wish I could get Seafoam @ the real "dollar " store!!


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 2, 2011)

update, I finally got the full rebate for the honeywell service..... I spoke with a generac service tech today and described the symptoms, he said its clearly a bad pc board, he has another in the shop for the exact same thing. he also said that since its a replacement unit, its going to be a pain to get what we need to deem it a warranty replacement (oh joy)... regardless, should be a reasonable fix... i hope....................


----------



## Frostbit (Dec 3, 2011)

Hondas and Yamahas cost more, but they run and run well. Any of those low budget compact inverter copies are a gamble. Personally, I would n't buy any of them. I have a Honda 2000 for light use, and a larger Yamaha 3000. Both stellar units, always start right up, never a problem with either. Have had them for several years. 

You get what you pay for.


----------

